# Ebike



## Jnl (11 Aug 2017)

On the 9th of June after a lot of thought I purchased a Volt e bike.
(Due to a medical condition I am unable to manage a normal road bike)
I have been over the moon with my new bike it's been getting me out and about over the summer. To my surprise other bike riders were waving at me 
Then yesterday morning the bottom fell out of my world when my husband told me - I needed a motor bike license, number plates, tax and insurance. I spoke to a very helpful guy in psni traffic branch who confirmed what my husband had said.
I rang Volt... answer "you are taking this news far to seriously no one has been prosecuted you've nothing to worry about you can keep riding away on your bike" I'm also sad because the local guy I brought it from as the same attitude + I'm not understanding how the bike works.... 
Has anyone else come across this problem, I feel the bike is not fit for purpose and was miss old


----------



## Sharky (11 Aug 2017)

My understanding is that if the electric assist is capped at 15mph max, then no licence is needed.


----------



## FishFright (11 Aug 2017)

Not according to Volt themselves http://www.voltbikes.co.uk/ebike-faqs.php

edit
I think the rules changed to only pedal assisted not needing licence helmet etc and E bikes with a throttle becoming electric motorcycles needing type approval, insurance etc


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4914372, member: 45"]Where do you live?[/QUOTE]
I'm guessing Northern Ireland, apparently the NI assembly 'forgot' to change this legislation so it was in line with the rest of the UK.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4914372, member: 45"]Where do you live?[/QUOTE]

That's the point.

The OP mentioned 'psni traffic' - Police Service Northern Ireland.

Some debate, due to the chaotic nature of the Northern Ireland legislature over the years, whether they adopted the same ebike regs as the rest of us.

Edit: crossed posted with @raleighnut.


----------



## chriswoody (11 Aug 2017)

It's been in the news recently, here's the BBC's take on the story:

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-northern-ireland-40861110

It does sound incredibly short sighted. It's hard to know what to do for the best, though it seems there is a strong chance that the law will be amended sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jnl (11 Aug 2017)

I live in N I. I spoke to a psni traffic branch office who confirmed I do need a motor bike license, tax, insurance and motor bike helmet.
I told this too Volt and my local Volt dealer I brought my bike from plus directed them both to the gov uk wed-site were it then directs you to the NI page and it's all there in black and white. 
Really just wondering if anyone else out there has tried to get their money back


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2017)

Jnl said:


> Really just wondering if anyone else out there has tried to get their money back



That's a toughie.

Did you buy the bike from a dealer in Northern Ireland?

If so, you could reasonably say it was implicit in the purchase the bike was legal to ride on the road outside the shop, or any other place where bikes are allowed and the public has access - cycle paths and the like.

Particularly as you almost certainly outlined your proposed use to the dealer before buying.

The dealer might say the legal difficulty was not widely known at the time of purchase, so they couldn't be expected to know of it.

The matter is further complicated by the bike having had several months of use, so in that limited respect you could not reasonably be entitled to a full refund.

Assuming the dealer won't give you a refund and your court system is similar to England's, it would be a matter for a county court judge to rule on.

Going to court is a last resort, the costs of a small consumer claim are not high, but there's no guarantee it will come out in your favour.

I note the government spokesman says a rider could 'theoretically' face prosecution.

Looks to me as if there is no official will to prosecute as it would not be in the public interest.

Relying on common sense from officialdom is a risk, but I would be tempted to do so in this case.


----------

